# RE starting EBay store..:)



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Boy is there ever a learning curve LOL. I have spent about 15 hours so far trying to get the store set up and my items listed. I keep running into little snags that I was not expecting. Listing limits meant I had to showcase my variety of stems differently (used to charge more for an upgraded stem). So far I think I have 25 listings out of the about 100 I hope to have. I get confused by turbo lister as to what is listed and what has not already listed. Gonna try making a list and checking it twice! before I hit upload???

Years ago when I did this it was much easier and less complicated! I have a new respect for those with small ebay stores for sure!


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, I know what you mean. We have been in business on eBay for just about 2 years now, (you can see our eBay store in my signature link for example). You sound like you've only JUST started, with still having a listing limit of 25. At that point, you really don't need turbo lister. My brother uses it a lot now (but only when he's listing 50+ auctions in one day). I don't use it as much because it confuses me too.  Really for only a few auctions at a time it is much easier to just do it through eBay. If you sell similar items, and like the idea of having a 'template' to base your listings off, you can always click 'sell similar' of an existing listing instead of starting from the beginning (eBay>sell an item)

If you have questions or need help with the process - I'm happy to help.


----------



## WestFork (Dec 20, 2012)

You have a beautiful website. Have you thought about listing on Etsy? It's pretty easy, and the format would make your work shine. Good luck!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

LOL I sure feel like a novice! According to ebay I am a pro and can list hundreds of things but I cannot yet go over an inventory of 10K and they count every variation of every thing. I finally figured out how to change my listings and avoid the variety trap and got all the stone knobs listed. Then of course they were having a problem with turbo lister (oh did we forget to mention that the other 30 times you called). It is a good thing I got "patience" for Christmas!

Thanks for listing your pages on your entries...I enjoyed visiting each one! KC


----------



## JLMissouri (Dec 12, 2012)

Good luck, for me I decided Turbo lister or any similiar listing tool wasn't worth it. I just go through Ebay, although I do have some free listing tool through Ebay, not sure it helps much though. Ebay used to be a lot less complicated. I have been on Ebay since last century and with my current account since 2002 and the changes are hard to keep up with especially lately.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I think I agree about turbo lister, though this time (third try) I worked with it all was fine. I like being able to use a template since so much of my stuff is the same with a differently priced stone etc.


----------

